# Is bigger better CD verses 24 bit/192 kHz quality



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

"Gentlemen, meet your ears"

The next big thing, downloading 24 bit/192 kHz quality sound reproduction will our golden ears hear the difference...

http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html


----------

